# Just finished this uh.... thing.......today



## barry richardson (Sep 4, 2018)

This has been in the works for a good while, wanted to enter it in the state fair and the deadline is a couple of days from now, so I got motivated to finish it. Most of the work was carving and sanding, but some turning too. Poured black tinted casting resin in the base to secure everything, and hide the sausage making. Added a frog at the last minute on a whim. about 2 feet tall. Also trying to think of a catchy title, so recommendations welcome....

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 15 | Creative 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 4, 2018)

Hugely creative! I know you spent a bunch of time on this, from the little I know about carving, etc. Great job and best of luck at the State Fair. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2018)

I know nothing about carving other than I can't do it. I do know this is a beautiful piece of work! 

How about "Wood-n-Water Lillies"?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 4, 2018)

wow!!!

Emergence

the process of coming into view or becoming exposed after being concealed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 4, 2018)

Very COOL.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 4, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> wow!!!
> 
> Emergence
> 
> the process of coming into view or becoming exposed after being concealed.


Oh that's a good one! On my short list

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Sep 4, 2018)

OOO ... that's pretty Barry. Very interesting design.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 4, 2018)

Flowers and Frog

I saw this in person pre-frog when it was still sausage. It was amazing in pieces and is even better all together. I couldn’t figure how Barry got those spirals. He let me in on the method. One of these days I’ll try it, but I’d have to copy something cause I just don’t have the artistic vision of Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 4, 2018)

Very cool! Love the arrangement!

Twisted Lillies might work as a title.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 5, 2018)

I see alien tentacles coming up to choke the lilies  ...think I watch too much sci-fi 

Great work of art

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 5, 2018)

Way cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2018)

Serenity 

Way cool piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (Sep 5, 2018)

WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 5, 2018)

Fantastic piece of art. You are truly gifted. Whimsical lilies …

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 5, 2018)

Simply amazing. A ribbon winner for sure. It took a lot of talent and commitment to carve that beauty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 24, 2018)

@barry richardson 
Your talent always amazes me I am in awe
Hope there was more than a ribbon awarded to you for this mind blowing creation.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks David, I will let y'all know what the fair results are in a couple of weeks..


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 30, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks David, I will let y'all know what the fair results are in a couple of weeks..



Well how did you do Barry?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 30, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Well how did you do Barry?


Sorry you asked Rodney! lol.......It turned out to be kind of a mess, so I put it out of my mind cause it pisses me off thinking about it. In a nutshell; went to the artist reception a few days after the start of the fair, I found my two pieces I entered and discovered they had mistakenly switched tags for them; the title, category, and sale price, I received no awards, not even sure they were judged and in what category. Also they had already sold the swamp lilies piece for $475, the price that was supposed to be for the other piece, a vase. Price for swamp lilies was supposed to be $975. They went back to the buyer and asked them if they want it, for $500 more bucks, They said no of course. It was only 10 bucks for entry fee, and most of the people running it were volunteers, so I guessed I shouldn't have expected too much.....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 30, 2018)

That sucks but sounds so much like home...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 30, 2018)

That does suck but you got you one beautiful piece of art to be extremely proud of. What did you ever end up calling it? Money comes and goes but something like your work is truly art and an example of skill.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 31, 2018)

So you got the piece back?


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 31, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> So you got the piece back?


Yup


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 31, 2018)

Glad you got it back. I hope you offer it again next year and win, if you don’t sell it before then.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## zentune (Nov 1, 2018)

Fantastic


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Should put a little windmill beside it and name it the Wild Wood Weed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2018)

That does suck Barry, it's a gorgeous piece.


----------



## NationJ (Feb 13, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> This has been in the works for a good while, wanted to enter it in the state fair and the deadline is a couple of days from now, so I got motivated to finish it. Most of the work was carving and sanding, but some turning too. Poured black tinted casting resin in the base to secure everything, and hide the sausage making. Added a frog at the last minute on a whim. about 2 feet tall. Also trying to think of a catchy title, so recommendations welcome....
> View attachment 152596


Beautiful!


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 14, 2019)

That right there is down right pretty! Would like to see you see you do trumpet plants or butter cups.


----------



## Rocking RP (Feb 20, 2019)

Really beautiful workmanship.


----------



## champsaw (Apr 4, 2020)

Love the smooth, glassy look and the graceful curves.


----------

